# FA TEST FORUMS - Testers Wanted!



## Dragoneer (Apr 19, 2008)

Head on over to the new forums and give them a test!

[size=medium][align=center]http://forums.furaffinity.net/vb/[/align][/size]
*As previously noted, you will have to do a password reset on the forums to gain access.* Passwords do not migrate between MyBB and vBulletin. To reset your password type in your username, click "login". The system will pout and go emo, saying it can't find your password. Read the instructions and click the link to begin the password reset process.

*Please Note: *Development on the forums is still a "work-in-progress", but they're finally to the point where testing can begin. Keep in mind this forum software is entirely new and not everything is fully implemented yet, and some older posts may not have ported over right. If you spot problems report 'em! Also, I will be adding to and editing the forums throughout the day. If something suddenly breaks... that would be me.  Give it a few minutes and I should have it fixed.

Also, the new forums do utilize Google Ads (queue complaints!). I've tried to implement them very subtlely and so they won't be entirely intrusive. Why ads? The new forum server costs roughly $50 a month, while not a lot, it stacks up with all the other costs of Fur Affinity. We are the largest, fastest growing site int the fandom, and if you account for the bandwidth between FA, the forums and other sub sites, we're more than double the next largest site. That ads up to... well, a not happy bill. 

The ads will help offset costs and go to help FA's bandwidth, servers and New Features Fund(tm). Also, the ads are still in "learning mode" so they may produce some... weird results. Don't be afraid to click them if they seem interesting.  They benefit the site.

As always, feedback and criticism is welcomed. Feel free to make the forums work better. If you have any suggestions don't hesitate to share them!

To Do List/Known Issues:

Header Design - currently blank and horribly generic. I am waiting on new art to put up for the header.
Further color/interface tweaking.
Create a "Light" theme. Right now, there is a default dark theme that mirrors the colors of Fur Affinity, but a Light theme will be integrated into the forums as well. This will happen soon, but is not high on the list.
Smilies = Broken, broken, broken! And speaking of smilies, we could use some furry themed smilies and post icons. Anybody up for it? 

Also, for those Convention Overlords (e.g. "conchairs") your conventions will be automatically added to the "Upcoming Events" sidebar panel. So I gotcha covered, baby.


----------



## Trang (Apr 19, 2008)

I'manidiotEdit: Registration works! Don't mind me. xP


----------



## Arc (Apr 19, 2008)

The "Quick Reply" Feature is missing...
I love this feature...
(I also used it for this reply)


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 19, 2008)

ArcticWolf said:
			
		

> The "Quick Reply" Feature is missing...
> I love this feature...
> (I also used it for this reply)


Quick reply is broke, broke, broke right now. I'm trying to fix it. It is there, but disabled until I can figure out what broke.


----------



## Kaiva (Apr 19, 2008)

Quick question:
I use Firefox with adblock plus, I will make an effort to unblock ads on FA and the new forums, but I know that simply loading them into my cache does nothing, I do have to click on them for them to make any payout for the site right?
I'm a little naive when it comes to ad support stuffs.

basically, what do I do to ensure that the ads get the attention needed to help support the site?
Hell I'll turn my adblock off while using the site if needed :3


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 19, 2008)

Kaiva said:
			
		

> Quick question:
> I use Firefox with adblock plus, I will make an effort to unblock ads on FA and the new forums, but I know that simply loading them into my cache does nothing, I do have to click on them for them to make any payout for the site right?
> I'm a little naive when it comes to ad support stuffs.
> 
> ...


If the ads are blocked the ads are blocked. All you have to do to support FA is, well, if you find an ad interesting... click it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 19, 2008)

If you like me to lend my experience in helping you customize the forum and fix issues, let me know. You technically shouldn't have broken smiles even with an import. (Note this may mean I need some access back-end hurrrrrrr) Either way you should be ok.


----------



## Kaiva (Apr 19, 2008)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Kaiva said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok so it is a clickthrough kinda thing, I'll try to make a habit of clicking at them at random :3
already have adblock disabled for the new forums now


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Apr 19, 2008)

took me almost ten minutes to upload a simple reply.  My gamertag sig doesn't show correctly, and the custom name under my member name isn't shown either, but I wanted to change that anyway.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 19, 2008)

Sarn Darkholm said:
			
		

> took me almost ten minutes to upload a simple reply.  My gamertag sig doesn't show correctly, and the custom name under my member name isn't shown either, but I wanted to change that anyway.


Why did it take 10 minutes? Everything's been smooth from what I've seen. Second, your gamertag isn't using


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Apr 19, 2008)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Sarn Darkholm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Apr 19, 2008)

ok, now its showing up


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 19, 2008)

I can't access my e-mail entirely from my laptop, but I'll see about playing around with it when I'm home. :3


----------



## lolcox (Apr 20, 2008)

Glaring error at the bottom of the template, and bonus points to anyone who sees it:


```
Fur Affinity (c) Ferrox Art, LLC 2005-2008
```







[size=xx-small]p.s.: &copy; is your friend.[/size]


----------



## Kaiva (Apr 20, 2008)

lolcox said:
			
		

> Glaring error at the bottom of the template, and bonus points to anyone who sees it:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



The Lack of an actual Â© symbol? ( c ) looks kinda unprofessional


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 20, 2008)

lolcox said:
			
		

> Glaring error at the bottom of the template, and bonus points to anyone who sees it:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Yeah, I know. I just did that in a rush. As I said, the Forums are still a work-in-progress. =P It's awesome you're looking though!


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 20, 2008)

Exciting! No problems really so far. I have to say, I like where things are headed, even if there are google ads.. in my fa forums.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 20, 2008)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> Exciting! No problems really so far. I have to say, I like where things are headed, even if there are google ads.. in my fa forums.


Well, just from our isolated test, yesterday's Google Ads report shows they generated $10.25 yesterday, so... if people can learn to cope with them they'll benefit quite nicely long term, and help pay for neat things in the future (e.g. contests, upgrades, new features).


----------

